# Banned esfumados de WR



## Argónida

Hola a todos.

He observado últimamente que de los foreros que han sido _banneados_ se borra toda huella que pudiera existir en el foro: desaparecen de la lista de miembros, se borran todos sus mensajes sin dejar ni el rastro de donde estuvieron... ¿Es esta una nueva norma? Creo recordar que antes no se hacía esa limpieza tan exhaustiva de las aportaciones y de la propia existencia (pretérita) de los expulsados. ¿Por qué se hace ahora? ¿Cuál es el objetivo? ¿Que no se vea a nadie en WR con la leyenda _banned_ debajo de su nombre porque da mala imagen? ¿Que parezca que esa medida de castigo no existe, aunque sí existe y se aplica con cierta frecuencia? ¿Es que el castigo al desterrado incluye la invalidación de lo que fue mientras estuvo aquí y de las aportaciones que hizo? ¿Es que se considera que esas aportaciones ya no tienen valor para quien quiera consultar WR en el futuro? Quizá no se borren todos sus mensajes; sólo una selección de ellos. Hasta ahí no he podido averiguar. Agradecería que alguien me explicara si esto es así.

En cualquier caso, me parece un error. Una cosa es que a alguien no se le deje participar más, y otra cosa es aparentar que ese alguien nunca estuvo aquí y que nunca hizo ninguna aportación al foro. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## belén

Hola Argónida:

Las cosas no son tal como tú las presentas. No se eliminan los mensajes de los foreros baneados excepto en casos de gente que ha infestado los foros de agresiones, spam o publicidad.
Lo que pasa es que el motor de búsqueda no funciona con los miembros que han sido baneados, pero esto no es algo que decidamos en estos foros, sino que es una particularidad del software de Vbulletin. 
Quizá es eso lo que te ha pasado. ¿Has intentado buscar hilos del forero X y no los has encontrado?
Saludos,
Belén


----------



## danielfranco

¿Como a quién te refieres? Aquí hay unos cuantos que yo conocí en su día:
whattheflock
daddyo
heidita
modosita
jeromed

Los primeros son antiguos, y los últimos son más recientes. A lo mejor las contribuciones que no aparecen (y que recuerdas) eran parte  de lo que logró su destierro.

D


----------



## Argónida

Hola Belén:

He estado intentando buscar a foreros _baneados_ y efectivamente no aparecen. Entiendo que eso puede ser una cuestión técnica.

Pero también he estado en hilos donde participaban esos foreros y sus mensajes han sido borrados. Ni siquiera aparece el recuadrito en el que se suele leer _"mensaje borrado por X por el motivo Y"_. No aparece nada. Como si nunca hubieran _posteado_. Y no eran mensajes ofensivos. Algunos eran simples felicitaciones.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡Anda! Pues yo por curiosidad acabo de hacer una prueba y sí aparecen los mensajes de los miembros expulsados del foro.

Saludos a todos desde Barcelona


----------



## Argónida

Bueno, yo también he estado haciendo averiguaciones, y he podido comprobar que, en contra de mi impresión inicial, no han desaparecido todos los mensajes de los miembros _baneados_. Sí estoy segura de que se han borrado sin dejar rastro mensajes que se habían escrito en hilos de las Congrats Pages. De hecho, los mensajes borrados aparecen citados en mensajes de otros foreros, y respondidos por éstos, pero ya no existen ni se sabe dónde estuvieron. Por otra parte, también he comprobado que hay foreros _baneados_ con pocos mensajes, en cuyo perfil se puede leer "7 posts", por ejemplo, pero al intentar acceder a estos posts resulta imposible: han desaparecido también. En el caso de foreros con algunos miles de mensajes en su historial, sí se puede acceder a ellos, pero es imposible comprobar si algunos de ellos han sido borrados y otros no. Lo que sí he podido comprobar, repito, por resultarme más fácil el acceso a esos hilos, es que en las Congrats han desaparecido mensajes que no eran ofensivos ni insultantes ni spam ni nada parecido. También es cierto que en el caso de miembros con pocos mensajes, todos ellos se han hecho desaparecer.

¿Hay entonces un criterio de selección a la hora de borrar los mensajes de los miembros expulsados? ¿Cuál es ese criterio?


----------



## anthodocheio

danielfranco said:


> ¿Como a quién te refieres? Aquí hay unos cuantos que yo conocí en su día:
> whattheflock
> daddyo
> heidita
> modosita
> jeromed
> 
> Los primeros son antiguos, y los últimos son más recientes. A lo mejor las contribuciones que no aparecen (y que recuerdas) eran parte de lo que logró su destierro.
> 
> D


 ¡No había notado lo de los últimos tres! 

Y, ¿no será que ellos mismos decidieron dejar el foro? Si no es así no entiendo nada... Quizá sea off-topic preguntar el por qué... Ya he visto como se cierren los nuevos hilos que preguntan aquí, en este lugar del foro, el por qué de los "banned".

Otro off-topic; he visto un mensaje (un mensaje) que donde se muestra el número de posts del forero ¡había un *zero*!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Como ya dijo Belén, las personas que han perdido el beneficio de participar en estos foros no aparecen en la lista de foreros por una cuestion de software (vBulletin), sin embargo las aoprtaciones de estos pueden permanecer o no en los foros.

Es practica general eliminar todos aquellos post que no responden a los propositos del foro que es el de ayudar en preguntas concretas sobre la traducción o interpretación de palabras o frase. Si aquellos post son dirigidos para ofender a otros, chat, off-topic, spam, etc., entonces son eliminados, ya que no ayudan a nadie.

En resumen, aportación que ayuda a conseguir una respuesta permanece en el foro, no importa el estatus del forero.

la respuesta general esta dada, de ser esta una pregunta por algún forero(a) específico, por favor, dirigirse por mensaje privado a uno de los moderadores del foro respectivo.

Hilo cerrado.

Fsabroso
Moderador.


----------

